# Any Huffy experts? Trying to determine the value of my old Purple Huffy Camero bike



## Wenda (Feb 28, 2018)

I am trying to determine the value of my old Huffy Camaro bike. Its purple and white - I have had it since the early 70's. (As I recall it was a close out - older model bike that my dad got a great deal on at the time) . It is still in very good shape. I actually have the original white wall tires.  Any idea on what the value might be on this? Thinking of selling it - I really don't ride much any more.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2018)

Pictures please....if you need help doing that, let me know. We are visual here...


----------



## Wenda (Feb 28, 2018)

This photo is NOT mine (which is out back in my dark garage right now). But this one looks exactly like mine.  I will get pics of mine in the morning so I can post for ya'll to see the condition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

@partsguy can probably answer the question definitively once you post a pic of your bike. I'm guessing about mid 60s. Not really a lot of collector value on these and condition is critical to getting anything at all. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Feb 28, 2018)

I bought a complete, rusty one for $50 a year ago. mostly just for the bendix red band hub.

Took out the hub, replaced it with a shimano coaster, got the tank light working, and it sat on craigslist for 6 months at 75 bucks.

Finally stripped it down and custom painted it for a friend's girlfriend and sold it for $100.

Totally not worth it.

But the sparkly purple grips are cool.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 28, 2018)

I've been looking for a bezel and the guts for some time now.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 1, 2018)

Despite my earlier post, I think it's one of the coolest "ugly" bikes from that time period. 

And, a little known fact, huffy re-purposed the frame, and some of the serial numbers pre-date the first Chevy Camaro, which causes some consternation amongst the Chevy fanatics over which came first, the car or the bike.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2018)

bairdco said:


> Despite my earlier post, I think it's one of the coolest "ugly" bikes from that time period.
> 
> And, a little known fact, huffy re-purposed the frame, and some of the serial numbers pre-date the first Chevy Camaro, which causes some consternation amongst the Chevy fanatics over which came first, the car or the bike.




I learned something new! Where you learn this?


----------



## Kato (Mar 1, 2018)

Almost positive that the purple Camaro was a 1 year only - 1968
At least that's what I found when doing research on the one I had 4-5 years back.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2018)

Wenda said:


> I am trying to determine the value of my old Huffy Camaro bike. Its purple and white - I have had it since the early 70's. (As I recall it was a close out - older model bike that my dad got a great deal on at the time) . It is still in very good shape. I actually have the original white wall tires.  Any idea on what the value might be on this? Thinking of selling it - I really don't ride much any more.




In mint, dead mint condition, about $75. They are very, very common and any rust or significant paint damage will make it very hard to sell.

Funny thing is, I sold one for $150 within a week. Partially restored, in a two-tone metalflake silver and purple, tank deleted. Seems to sell better if customized.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/69-huffy-gets-a-second-chance.83847/#post-524373


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 1, 2018)

@partsguy I still need the bezel and guts for one...


----------



## jd56 (Mar 2, 2018)

Purple bikes may have been cool in the 60s but, there isn't much of a following.
These tanklight bikes could bring a decent "middleweight" return if mint and the buyer loves purple or is a Camaro lover.

Because it's a girls bike and the tanklight assy is not interchangeable with a boys, values are subject to condition. And not attractive to flippers.
It took over a year to sell mine that was in great shape (missing the bezel lens), and I was beat up on the $150 asking price too.
Sold it for $100 I think.

Without pictures, we are guessing.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> @partsguy I still need the bezel and guts for one...




I am plum out, but if I find any, you will be the first to know. I have earlier lights available, but they won't fit the tank I sold you.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 2, 2018)

It was on some chevy website. Someone got one and custom painted it to match their car, and when researching the history found a serial number chart and it was supposed to be one year older than the first camaro. 

It's mostly hearsay, but the numbers checked out.


----------

